# hackintosh! S.0.S!



## kamoba (10 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,


Cela fait plus d'une semaine que je galère pour installer un Hackintosh.

Ce site est géniale et bien fait, merci.
1.J'aimerais juste savoir comment trouver les kexts dont j'ai besoin car en faisant la recherche avec le Dev ID sur http://olarila.com/kexts/ je ne trouve rien.
2.Et aussi savoir comment les faire rentrer dans mon iso sous windows avant de le graver.

3.J'aimerais également en profiter pour savoir comment  quels options (kexts, kermel ...) à cocher lors de l'installation du "iATKOS S3v2 Snow Leopard 10.6.3 Intel DVD"


 voici la liste selon mes équipements:
http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=130409083618236703.jpg
J'ai un Sony Vaio VGN-NR385E, intel core 2 duo, ram 3go
Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM 1.1)


Et  je précise que mon bios dois être bridé car je ne peux pas y accéder dans  les options AHCI, et sous Windows 8 *Msahci *est introuvable à l'adresse :* HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE*, *System*, *CurrentControlSet*, *Services*, *Msahci,  *mais j'essaye de l'installer quand même en espérant  qu'il soit activé par défaut.


Merci


----------



## Locke (10 Avril 2013)

Et si tu allais faire un petit tour ici... http://itotoscreencast.fr


----------



## kamoba (10 Avril 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Et si tu allais faire un petit tour ici... http://itotoscreencast.fr




Devrais-je comprendre par là qu'il faut que j'aille acheter du matériel compatible?:hein:


----------



## kamoba (10 Avril 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Et si tu allais faire un petit tour ici... http://itotoscreencast.fr




Mais merci c'est un site génial


----------

